# اختصارات في إدارة المشاريع



## بسمالله (3 أغسطس 2010)

مارأيكم في أن نقوم بعمل موسوعة لإختصارات في إدارة المشاريع
أبدأها بهذه الاختصارات على حسب معلوماتي
مدير المشروع PM (project manager)
مهندس المشروع PE (project engineer)​*مدير الانشاءات Construction Manager (CM) 
أمر التغيير CO(change order)
أمر التغيير الطارئ Emergency Change Order (ECO)
 ولدي بعض الرموز ولا أعرف تسميتها 
DCM
CMS
CA
ارجو المشاركة لتعم الفائدة​
*


----------



## بسمالله (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
هل الجميع ليس لديه العلم بالاختصارات أم العكس الجميع خبير في جميع الاختصارات؟؟؟......!!!!!!!!!!!!
الخيار الأول : 
في حالة الجميع ليس لديه معلومات بالاختصارات
الحل :
التقدم بطرح الاسئلة عن أية اختصارات وان شاء نجد من يجيب بإذن الله الكريم.
الخيار الثاني:
في حالة الجميع لديه الخبرة باسم الله ما شاءالله في اختصارات ادارة المشاريع.
الحل :
التفضل لنا بهذه المعلومة لنحصرها في ملف واحد

الخلاصة :
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
عالم اليوم عالم الاختصارات

الخاتمة :
ب ف ج

هذا اختصار جديد هل هناك من يعرفه؟


----------



## امحمد بوعيشه (3 أغسطس 2010)

اسلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
اريد الاستفسار عن مصانع الصابون وطريقتها


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور* 
*مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© *
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*​


*مشكوووووووووور*


*مشكوووووووور*


*مشكووووور*​


----------



## بسمالله (4 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه قائمة بالاختصارات ارجو المساعدة ممن يعرف التسميات الخاصة بها 
GC
AE
CRB
وهل CP تعني construction project 
ارجو المشاركة والمساعدة


----------



## حسام الحو (4 أغسطس 2010)

مرفق بعض الملفات قمت بتجميع معلوماتها من مصادرها - أرجو ان تكون مفيدة .
مع خالص التقدير .
مع ملاحظات ان الرموز قد تختلف من مجال الى اخر .


----------



## بسمالله (5 أغسطس 2010)

صحيت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## بسمالله (5 أغسطس 2010)

عرفت معلومات حبيت أنقلها والبركة في الملفات اللي بعثها أخي الفاضل حسام الحو
CA ( construction Administration) - EA ( Engineering Administration)
ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## خالد قدورة (17 أغسطس 2010)

NCR= Non Conformance Report
DCN= Design Change Notice
EOT= Extension of Time
MOS=Method Statement
VO=Variation Order
RFI=Request for Information
QC=Quality Control
QA=Quality Assurance
PM=Project Manager
RE=Resident Engineer
NOD=Notice of Default


----------



## sam-eng (14 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطكو العافية،،ومشكورين


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

